# Acana Dog Food



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

I have started slowly switching my chis to Acana Dog Food. It is all natural noy byproducts, corn, etc. I am switching them to Light and Fit formula first as my female Nacho needs to lose a few pounds. They are picking out the Acana and it eating it first as I am mixing it with their existing kibble to transition them without upsetting their tummies. The interesting thing is that the kibble is a bit bigger but thinner and I am glad to see my male, Cerveza is chewing it and liking it too. He had a tendency to barely chew his other kibble. 
Has anyone else tried Acana? :nthink:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Acana is a great food! It's made by the same company that makes Orijen, but it has less protein which in my opinion is a good thing. I tried feeding it a while ago but my picker eater Lola wouldn't eat it!! ; (
Glad to hear your babies love it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

